# Cherokee - Fisher/Meyer push plates wanted



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

Does anyone know of a source for Fisher MM push plates that will bolt onto a '92 Cherokee? Or perhaps a Meyer mount # 18062 for the same vehicle? I hesitate to do any fabricating if there's still some sort of bolt on out here somewhere.

I'm looking to put a smallish (6.5 or so) full hydraulic plow on mine, if I can locate a setup that's not more expensive than the value of the good ole Cherokee. There seem to be plenty of used plows around, but mounting them to the Cherokee seems to be the problem.

While the snowbear flexblade has been performing well as far as pushing snow in the driveway and dooryard... it's still a bit too floppy to take it very far over the Maine back roads. 

Any helpful feedback will be deeply appreciated.


----------



## snowcub (Feb 8, 2008)

If you have a snowbear plow you wouldn't want to take it on the road anyways because it isn't designed for driving while the plow is on the front of your vehicle hence why it would rock back and forth or seem flimsy.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

snowcub;511373 said:


> If you have a snowbear plow you wouldn't want to take it on the road anyways because it isn't designed for driving while the plow is on the front of your vehicle hence why it would rock back and forth or seem flimsy.


Some of the rocking can be eliminated with a few big flat washers, but it's far from flimsy.


----------

